# ayuda para pulsador ciclico



## carcamusa (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola a todos. Soy un aficionado a la electronica (aunque no tengo mucha idea). El tema es que quiero integrar en mi moto un mando a distancia de 2 botones (para que me abra dos puertas) en el boton de rafagas de la moto que es un pulsador. La corriente para el mando la cogería de los 12 v de la moto, pero el tema es que si puenteo los dos pulsadores del mando para que siempre estén pulsados y que actuen cuando alimento al mando no funciona, si se pulsan los dos botones del mando a la vez no se abre ninguna puerta. Asi que se me ocurren dos cosas:
1ª. Hacer un circuito para que una vez le de alimentación al mando, haga la función de pulsar primero un boton y despues el otro y despues el primero, así conseguiria que no estuvieran  los dos pulsados a la vez y me abriria la puerta.
2ª. Que al pulsar una vez el boton de rafagas de la moto me activase el boton 1 del mando, al soltar el botón de rafagas y voverlo a pulsar me activara el boton 2 del mando y si suelto nuevamente el boton de rafagas y lo pulso otra vez volviera a activar el botón 1 del mando y así sucesivamente.

He intentado hacer el esquema con reles pero yo creo que es imposible. He pensado también en el integrado NE555, pero no se como hacerlo si es que se puede hacer. También me gustaria que el sistema fuera relativamente pequeño en tamaño.
A ver si alguno de vosotros me podeis poner un esquema o ayudar para hacer esto.

Saludos y Gracias
Saludos y gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

Realmente no termino de entender lo que quieres lograr.
Se me cruzan botones con pulsadores y ordenes y no logro tomar la idea.

Intenta explicar un poco mas claramente..

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 15, 2007)

con relés es imposible? sin comentarios
solo tienes que poner o regitro de desplazamiento y tienes la chapuza perfecta. 
con el primer pulso activas Q0 con el segundo Q1 y reset al circuito.
Venga a ver como te sale (voy abriendo lo puerta)


----------



## carcamusa (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola, eso es exactamente lo que quiero. Con el primer pulso del botón de rafagas de la moto activo Q0 con el segundo Q1 y reset al circuito. Con esto conseguiría con un pulso abrir la puerta A del garage y con dos pulsos abrir la puerta B. Podrías explicar mas detalladamente como hacerlo, ya que en teoría es así pero no se ni como empezar ni que componentes utilizar.
Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 16, 2007)

lo primero es localizar el datasheet del  cd4518
lo configuras y ya lo tienes.
En la salida (Qx) puedes conectar un conensador en serie con su resistencia para polarizar para conseguir un impulso


----------



## carcamusa (Dic 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias, pero se demasiado poco de electronica. Para hacer el apaño necesitaría el esquema electrico y los componentes detallados ya que solo se soldar y poco mas. He hecho muchas cosillas de electronica (programadores pic, etc..) pero siempre a base de tener el esquema electrico y los componentes exactos. Si tienes tiempo y ganas y me pasas el esquema con los componentes, te lo agradecería.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 16, 2007)

Este tema me parece que ya se hablo larga y correosamente,,, sera el mismo usuario con collar distinto...

En el buscador del foro deberias mirar un poco


----------



## carcamusa (Dic 18, 2007)

HOla tiopepe, te aseguro que no soy un usuario anterior con otro nik. y por cierto me he mirado el foro practicamente entero y no he dado con ningun hilo que hablen de este tema. Suelo leer los foros antes de preguntar, o por que crees que intuyo que se puede hacer con un NE555. 
Saludos


----------

